
Show HN: Create and share lists of your favourite records - chris_butcher
As a music fan I love reading other people&#x27;s lists of their favourite records of all time&#x2F;of the year&#x2F;etc.<p>But I find it a bit overwhelming to have to then go and search the record on a streaming service to assess whether it would be something I was interested in.<p>So I made this. You can quickly throw together a list of records and all the reader has to do is click on them to sample them :)<p>I&#x27;ve put together some 2016 year-end lists that were put together by major publications by way of example:<p>Metacritic Top 40 albums of the year: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tapedeck.io&#x2F;collections&#x2F;2<p>Pitchfork&#x27;s top 50 of 2016: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tapedeck.io&#x2F;collections&#x2F;3<p>Gorilla vs Bear - Best Albums 2016 (some lesser known artists in here): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tapedeck.io&#x2F;collections&#x2F;6<p>One for the metalheads... CoS top 10 metal albums of 2016: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tapedeck.io&#x2F;collections&#x2F;5<p>I built it with some spare downtime I had over the holiday period. Nice and simple Rails application.<p>It&#x27;s just a small project not a startup, but I would love your opinions on it. It&#x27;s open-source too. GitHub repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.github.com&#x2F;cjbutcher&#x2F;tapedeck-2.
======
chris_butcher
Some useful shortcuts:

r random collection.

c create a collection.

space stop music.

] next track.

[ previous track.

